
Vikings unwittingly made their swords stronger - onemoresoop
https://bigthink.com/culture-religion/norse-rituals
======
eridius
It sounds like they quite wittingly made their swords stronger, they just
didn’t understand the physical mechanism by which this worked.

------
DrScump
This article completely ignores the discovery of crucible steel use in Viking
swords like the Ulfberht, whose isotopic analysis supposedly points to Persian
origin, obtained through trade.

There was a great PBS "Nova" episode on this called "Secrets of the Viking
Sword"; transcript available at:

[http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/07/nova-secrets-of-
viking-...](http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/07/nova-secrets-of-viking-
sword-2012-full.html?m=1)

